

HNpod 9: How We Keep GitHub fast, Amazon Kindle Range and Human.io - mmahemoff
http://www.hnpod.com/episodes/hnpod-9-how-we-keep-github-fast-amazon-kindle-range-and-human-io-with-stephen-corona-and-paul-biggar?episode=9

======
adrianwaj
Why not plug your site? <http://player.fm/series/hnpod> (episode home link
should be [http://player.fm/series/hnpod/how-we-keep-github-fast-
amazon...](http://player.fm/series/hnpod/how-we-keep-github-fast-amazon-
kindle-range-and-human-dot-io-with-stephen-corona-and-paul-biggar) )

~~~
mmahemoff
Why not :).

I do want to improve those series-specific pages to show related series and
more info about recent episodes.

~~~
adrianwaj
Yeah, an embed feature like with mixcloud could work, having it remember and
display what I've played, a friendly email (or tweet) upon new release, and a
site changelog would all be useful!

------
mmahemoff
We have slots for guests in November, so please visit the site and add
yourself as a guest if you have an interesting story to tell.

